# Metal Stand Stackd 90 Gallons?



## mari.mo (Feb 26, 2013)

Ordered a "square tube(steel)" metal stand that can supposedly stack two 90 gallons (that is what the store says). However I got thinking, does it look like it may need more support? Or am I just being paranoid? Never used a metal stand before.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The short answer is, yes, the stand can hold 2 tanks (based on common construction methods for these stands, but subject to inspection). The question becomes,is there enough space above the bottom 90 to access it easily? If it were going to be too tight, a 75 might be a better fit.


----------



## mari.mo (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks. Even if I have to put a 75 on the bottom, thats ok with me. I just picture in my head the whole stand collapsing lol. I see some stands that have like a dozen braces..


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

my metal stand would leave maybe half an inch above a 90 on the bottom, a 75 would probably work.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

as far as weight goes, tube steel is super strong, even with the typically thin walled tube steel that is standard for aquarium stands.

so in terms of weight, it should be fine.

but as others have said, access to the tank will likely be a problem unless it is very tall

for example, the tube stands they sell at Big Als, the opening at the bottom is about 25" tall, leaving 1 inch of space to acess the tank which is no good.

but a 75g (20") tall may work

miracles aquarium used to make a 65g 48x18x18 that I used to have underneath my old 90g on a tube stand: this pic is from 2008 or so.


----------



## mari.mo (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks all!

I now have the 90gallon on top and it is holding well. I think I will leave the bottom empty for now and find someone to make a custom steel stand that can hold two 90 gallons with space.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Even with a 75 gallon on the lower shelf, you may not have enough clearance for a light.


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

mari.mo said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I now have the 90gallon on top and it is holding well. I think I will leave the bottom empty for now and find someone to make a custom steel stand that can hold two 90 gallons with space.


You could try this company: http://www.hamiltonmanufacturing.ca/.

they make a heavier stand and may be small enough to do custom work.


----------

